# Video of me Deadlifting 190kg @ 76kg today



## felix42 (Jul 7, 2014)

This is a video of me deadlifting 190g in the gym today weighing 76kg this is a new PB for me so I was very pleased with it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u76xUvwQNfU


----------



## psychowhite (Jul 7, 2014)

Right on brother.  Way to go!!

www.levram.us


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice house.  You rich irish sonofabitch u..


----------



## Jintani rep (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice lift,,,


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 8, 2014)

Cheers, Felix.

Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## felix42 (Jul 8, 2014)

psychowhitekenny said:


> Right on brother. Way to go!!
> 
> 
> www.levram.us



Thanks very much.


----------



## felix42 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jintani rep said:


> Nice lift,,,



Thanks very much.


----------



## felix42 (Jul 8, 2014)

Big Smoothy said:


> Cheers, Felix.
> 
> Thanks for putting that up.



Thanks very much.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 13, 2014)

Good job, bro!


----------



## felix42 (Jul 14, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Good job, bro!



Thanks very much.


----------



## UKanabolic Rep (Jul 16, 2014)

Extremely strong lift.


----------



## felix42 (Jul 18, 2014)

UKanabolic Rep said:


> Extremely strong lift.



Thanks very much.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good job


----------



## felix42 (Aug 14, 2014)

Swolen22 said:


> Good job



Thanks very much.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 14, 2014)

Banging weight for a natural lifter, under 80kg! 
I take it you train for power-lifting, what your routine like?


----------



## felix42 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Banging weight for a natural lifter, under 80kg!
> I take it you train for power-lifting, what your routine like?



Thanks very much. My routine is more a bodybuilding routine as I have been competing in Natural bodybuilding shows for 19 years now since I competed in my first show when I was 26 I train 4 days a week 1 Shoulder and Triceps, 2 Back, 3 Chest and Biceps, 4 Legs I generally do 4 sets each exercise doing reps of 10,8,6,6 allow I go higher reps with legs on some exercises and with the deadlift recently I have been doing 5 x 5 same weight each set every rep a dead stop increasing the weight each week this has really helped increase my 1 rep max on the deadlift which I am very happy about with a deadlift comp coming up for me soon.


----------

